# AAS Ultra Analog VA-3 recommended for 70s Moog sounds?



## rhizomusicosmos (May 18, 2022)

Seeking opinions on Ultra Analog VA-3 for Moog-style sounds. I can take advantage of a $49 upgrade offer at the moment. I also already have quite a few of the VA-3 sound packs from AAS, so it would be nice to tweak those to a deeper extent.

I've been revisiting Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulze and Tomita albums from the 70s and have a hankering for something that can replicate that type of sound.

The alternatives I've been considering are:
Arturia Analog Lab V preset packs such as Tangerine Dream Tribute;
Arturia Moog Modular (I've heard some negative comments on this);
Synthmaster 2 preset packs by Nori Ubukata;
Something something from Cherry Audio . . .

Otherwise, if you can recommend something else, please do. I have Reaktor 6 and Zebra 2 for my modular synth duties at the moment.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 18, 2022)

Softube's Model 72 is hard to beat. Try the demo!


----------



## telecode101 (May 18, 2022)

I am a big fan of AAS and the VA-3. My most used VI. Its a great product and company. I am not so sure about Moog use case.


----------



## Pier (May 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Softube's Model 72 is hard to beat. Try the demo!


That or The Legend.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (May 18, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> I have Reaktor 6 [...] for my modular synth duties at the moment.


Monark. If you already have it.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (May 18, 2022)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Monark. If you already have it.


Yes, I do. And G-Force Minimonsta, too. I shall need to revisit them and see what they can provide.


----------



## cloudbuster (May 18, 2022)

While UA-2 or 3 (one of my favorite VSTis) can get pretty close I'd personally prefer something more spezialised like the Arturia synths or a supersynth like Synthmaster 2 (my #1 for everything ... tons of waveforms, more options in the filter section, OSC drift, ...) for those types of sounds ... Nori did some fantastic work with SM2 in that department.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (May 19, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

At this stage, I think I will take the Ultra Analog upgrade offer and look at getting Nori Ubukata's relevant presets for Synthmaster 2. I'll also explore the tools I already have such as Monark, Minimonsta, Synthmaster and Zebra 2 (looks like some interesting stuff in the U-he PatchLib).


----------



## ed buller (May 20, 2022)

All those guys used Moog 3P's. Mostly with the older 901 Oscillators. The stuff that 3P's had the others didn't are really the 914 filter bank and the 904 filter. The little Mixes also added heaps of umami, clipping and distorting the signal slightly. Christophe and Isoa also had Bode 1960 Frequency Shifters. From 76 onwards most of the heavy lifting in Tangerine Dream's modular arsenal was the Custom Projekt Elektronik system built for Peter.

I actually think Zebra has you covered. Here is a note by note copy I made of the sequencer section of part 1 of Ricochet. There is some debate as to where this was originally made. I had a drink with Mick Glossop ( Virgin Manor's resident engineer for this album ) and he is pretty sure it was a studio piece.

This is a CUBASE file containing the mock up, As well as the Patch For Zebra

View attachment Ricochet Seq Part1.mp3



Best

e


----------

